# My dad is looking for bow accesories



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

If anyone has any sights or rest maybe a stabilizer they will sell for a good deal my dad is looking. Thanks


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I have an AXT titanium recon rest and an Axcel armortech HD 7 pin sight I might sale. PM me if your interested.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a five pin spot hogg hoggit sight I'd sell for a 100 bucks. Solid sight!


----------

